# Научите отличать Юпитеры



## qwark (24 Июл 2015)

Как понять, какой:
-мастер,
-год изготовления,
-аккорд,
-механика 
-и проч.,
на Юпитере


----------



## glory (4 Авг 2015)

Форум спит в общем-то... Лето... 
Довольно, я бы сказал, щекотливые вопросы...  И интересные. Лучше всего мог бы ответить оф. представитель самой фирмы... Или наиболее осведомленные с допуском к "телу" 
Вообще, порывшись на форуме много инф-и на эту тему но надо собирать по зернам...


----------



## vev (4 Авг 2015)

Надо копать не здесь, а на Мир Баянов. Хозяин ресурса занимается профессионально восстановлением и ремонтов именно Юпитеров


----------



## glory (4 Авг 2015)

vev писал:


> Надо копать не здесь, а на Мир Баянов. Хозяин ресурса занимается профессионально восстановлением и ремонтов именно Юпитеров


Сомневаюсь... Потому как сам с Мира Баянов попал на этот сайт...


----------



## Jupiter (5 Авг 2015)

*qwark*, 
Поищите здесь - я всё детально описывал и принадлежность голосовиков по маркировке цифровой планок, и по корпусам(тульские,Гусаровские,чисто Бариновские), И ПО МЕХАНИКАМ- как определить чьи. Так как в основном левую и правую делают разные мастера(даже братья Васильевы каждый га своой полукорпус. Племянник их - обе, Кашинцев,Костомётов- узнаваемы сразу- это из плеяды "монстров", Буценина - надёга.На всех стандартах она и ученики её...вообщем,ищите...Год изготовления - баяны до 88 года маркировались на внешней ,нижней части грифа.двумя,тремя цифрами.Это заводские. "Левые инструменты",которые не уступали фабричным(до 92 года авыпуска) - "тёмный лес...Не узнать. Маскировались...


----------



## glory (5 Авг 2015)

Jupiter,
А Вы не хотели бы как-то систематизировать все что Вы сообщаете в постах очень часто мимоходом. Ведь редкая и очень нужная информация. В плане очерка или хотя бы сообщения. Не только я были бы Вам очень признательны. 
Вот и сейчас насыпали информации - успевай переваривать. Напоминает нашу историю музыки. Многие знают про композиторов (хорошо учились) кто когда родился-женился-умер. Но мало кто может сопоставить единовременный срез истории - государства-литература-музыка-живопись...

Очень бы хотелось...
С уважением. Вячеслав.


----------



## Jupiter (6 Авг 2015)

Попозже...


----------



## qwark (26 Авг 2015)

Jupiter (06.08.2015, 20:34) писал:


> Попозже...


 Очень ждем. Это можно сказать насущная необходимость для всех, кому приходится рано или поздно выбирать себе Юпитер
 Продается столько разных Юпитеров, поди узнай, что из себя каждый представляет
https://www.avito.ru/rossiya?q=%D0%B1%D0%B0%D1%8F%D0%BD+%D1%8E%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%82%
D0%B5%D1%80


----------



## Alex KZ (27 Авг 2015)

*qwark*,
Это точно подмечено. Сам побывал в подобной ситуации. И через год думаю вновь буду лопатить инет, вк,  звонить старым уже друзьям баянистам, расспрашивая/вытягивая инфу о производителях баянов класса ЮПИТЕР или АККО.


----------



## qwark (3 Окт 2015)

Jupiter (06.08.2015, 20:34) писал:


> Попозже...


 по прежнему ждем! я бы даже купил книгу ,где написано как отличать Юпитеры.Стоят они недешево, и не хочется рисковать при покупке, нарвавшись на какой нибудь "клон"


----------



## Jupiter (4 Окт 2015)

Ну на Авито может "лежать" даже то,чего никогда не производилось... На счёт систематизации: всё сложнее,чем Вы думаете. После "войны"в 1994 году  итальяшек с Юпитером,которые хотели ликвидировать конкурента сильного (в осноаном зачинщиком войны была "Пиджини")приведших к распаду Юпитера( московские власти тупо продали итальянцам кусок земли,на котором стояла фабрика) и "купив" некоторых работников Юпитера(как нибудь напишу конкретно кого) из архива фабрики документы ушли по трём адресам: Гинзбург,Гусаров и и часть осталась на фабрике,у Баринова. Причём,что интересно,как то странно разделили документы: как в детективном романе.Только все вместе эти документы дают информацию полную. А по отдельности- только усложняют.(всё надо проверять у самих мастеров,которые ещё живы).
Поэтому,если выбираете инструмент,не новый(с новым проблем нет-поехал на фабрику и купил),на стороне,который до 94-95 года выпуска,то абсолютно нет надежды,что купишь то,что думаешь(то есть,тебе говорят "это Гусев,механика Сергеева : можно не верить сразу).
Есть "не писанный" закон -Гусев не делается с Васильевым -младшим.Только со старшими...Это к примеру. Арапов тоже работал только с отдельными мастерами по механике. Чернов  "всеядный",но не на столько,что бы его аккорд стоял  с механикой Нади Буцениной.У Нади открытие клапанов высокое,под Тульский стандарт и у неё,например,Чернов "орать" будет и потеряет в правой свои тембра. Поэтому зачастую все "левые" инструменты обнаружить просто: все они ,как правило,имеют один общий  дефект,который устраняется либо временем и самим исполнителем, либо по доводке непосредственно перед продажей. Не соответствие механики и голосового мастера обнаружить легко: сняв левый полукорпус ,в нижней части в мехе ,где последний соприкасается с басовым резонатором можно легко увидеть 1-2 борозды,сделанные самой высокой частью резонатора. И пусть даже на аккорде стоит клеймо ,этот аккорд может оказаться простым Тульским штампом или же снятым(привезённым,новым,сделанным мастером с Беларусии,Украины ) с белорусского,житомирского баянов типа Юпитер("Слава","Зонта","Украина").Поэтому не стандартные резонаторы- а это другая высота резонатора,наклон,ширина.Подгонять "чисто Юпитеровский" резонатор под аккорд- лень...Впихивают  чужие в Юпитер.А ведь у всех этих фабрик разная левая механика.У всех("Зонта,Тула,Воронеж,Житомир).Деки не совпадают? пропиливать: потеря компрессии и трата воздуха,заклеивать: не звучит выборка вообще...Старый Юпитер если покупать: наверняка аккорд поменянный.Покупать опасно. Раньше все аккорды были хорошие - было ОТК,ГОСПРИЁМКА...Я имею ввиду московскую экспериментальную фабрику.
По мастерам:
Подделать надпись например Гусева и Арапова- пара пустяков. У ник старые клейма тупо шрифт с первой буквой имени и потом фамилия... Клеймо "БФМ" ,что означает баянная фабрика мелодия, ставили в основном на сборных аккордах,которые не прошли ОТК (Гусев "запорол" басовую планку,переделал а старую сдал, Арапов гобой,пиколку- сдал. Малышев,Васильев -фагот : сдали... До 1992 года брака хватало. По клёпке: мастеровитый аккорд.Можно и ставить клеймо известного мастера. По качеству- средняк. Кстати: Гусев никогда не делал и не делает аккорду на сторону. У Арапова можно было купить всегда,но полный(хотя в течении 2-3 лет пиколку приходилось менять: летит по страшному.Ломкая.Но,блин ,Арапов не знает что такое "запор": мощь необыкновенная, звуки баян иногда издаёт как человеческий разговор...
Чего не скажешь о Малышеве,Гаврилине,старике Васильеве: на "ррр"- идеал.На "ff" -уже треть голосов запирает."Левый" баян можно брать,Но проблемы с механикой практически гарантированы. Придётся подгонять на дому. В связи с распадом Тулы все мастера сейчас или у Баринова или у Акко. Со временем и Маврин перебежит ,хотя по возрасту не до "беготни".Гусаров с корейцами работает и он у профиков не в почёте. Спать я пошёл..потом продолжим.это можно вечно писать...


----------



## MisterX (4 Окт 2015)

100 причин за то, чтобы не связываться со старьём! Спасибо, Юпитер. Ответ исчерпывающий. Я Вас приглашаю в тему БАЯН или АККОРДЕОН. Очень хочу с Вами пообщаться


----------



## qwark (4 Окт 2015)

Мда, а мне как раз надо выбирать Юпитер.
Не новый,этим дело и осложняется.
С новым проще - пришел к Баринову ,отдал миллион и гарантированно хороший инструмент у тебя на руках.
А как быть с вторичным,скорее всего нарвешься на какой-нибудь "конструктор"
И что делать, ума не приложу


----------



## qwark (4 Окт 2015)

*Jupiter*, спасибо за информацию, пишите еще,это очень необходимая информация для баянистов.


----------



## glory (4 Окт 2015)

qwark (04.10.2015, 10:21) писал:


> И что делать, ума не приложу


Смотреть, пробовать, думать... Опять пробовать и искать...
Из того, что написал ув. Jupiter, следует в первую очередь что Юпитер как инструмент весьма многогранен и найти на свой вкус можно.
И это хорошо, что существуют абсолютно разные Юпитера, в том числе и б/у. Так же как и абсолютно разные исполнители...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (4 Окт 2015)

qwark (04.10.2015, 10:21) писал:


> С новым проще - пришел к Баринову ,отдал миллион и гарантированно хороший инструмент у тебя на руках.


Блажен, кто верует...


----------



## MisterX (4 Окт 2015)

Это верно. Но знаете, я ведь встречал людей, которые мне жаловались на Баринова за то, что за ТАКИЕ деньги! Инструмент, сервис, отношение... Могли бы быть поучтивей, мягко сказано. Инструменты эти были с супер аккордом, АМ Арапова. Но Баринов!.. - это отдельная история. Нареканий была масса


----------



## glory (4 Окт 2015)

А ходят слухи что Арапов часто не клеймил свои планки. Во всяком случае я знаю как минимум два инструмента с араповским аккордом - планки вообще не клейменые...


----------



## MisterX (4 Окт 2015)

Совершенно верно. Алексей Максимыч не клеймил


----------



## MisterX (4 Окт 2015)

Jupiter писал:


> Ну на Авито может "лежать" даже то,чего никогда не производилось... На счёт систематизации: всё сложнее,чем Вы думаете. После "войны"в 1994 году  итальяшек с Юпитером,которые хотели ликвидировать конкурента сильного (в осноаном зачинщиком войны была "Пиджини")приведших к распаду Юпитера( московские власти тупо продали итальянцам кусок земли,на котором стояла фабрика) и "купив" некоторых работников Юпитера(как нибудь напишу конкретно кого) из архива фабрики документы ушли по трём адресам: Гинзбург,Гусаров и и часть осталась на фабрике,у Баринова. Причём,что интересно,как то странно разделили документы: как в детективном романе.Только все вместе эти документы дают информацию полную. А по отдельности- только усложняют.(всё надо проверять у самих мастеров,которые ещё живы).
> Поэтому,если выбираете инструмент,не новый(с новым проблем нет-поехал на фабрику и купил),на стороне,который до 94-95 года выпуска,то абсолютно нет надежды,что купишь то,что думаешь(то есть,тебе говорят "это Гусев,механика Сергеева : можно не верить сразу).
> Есть "не писанный" закон -Гусев не делается с Васильевым -младшим.Только со старшими...Это к примеру. Арапов тоже работал только с отдельными мастерами по механике. Чернов  "всеядный",но не на столько,что бы его аккорд стоял  с механикой Нади Буцениной.У Нади открытие клапанов высокое,под Тульский стандарт и у неё,например,Чернов "орать" будет и потеряет в правой свои тембра. Поэтому зачастую все "левые" инструменты обнаружить просто: все они ,как правило,имеют один общий  дефект,который устраняется либо временем и самим исполнителем, либо по доводке непосредственно перед продажей. Не соответствие механики и голосового мастера обнаружить легко: сняв левый полукорпус ,в нижней части в мехе ,где последний соприкасается с басовым резонатором можно легко увидеть 1-2 борозды,сделанные самой высокой частью резонатора. И пусть даже на аккорде стоит клеймо ,этот аккорд может оказаться простым Тульским штампом или же снятым(привезённым,новым,сделанным мастером с Беларусии,Украины ) с белорусского,житомирского баянов типа Юпитер("Слава","Зонта","Украина").Поэтому не стандартные резонаторы- а это другая высота резонатора,наклон,ширина.Подгонять "чисто Юпитеровский" резонатор под аккорд- лень...Впихивают  чужие в Юпитер.А ведь у всех этих фабрик разная левая механика.У всех("Зонта,Тула,Воронеж,Житомир).Деки не совпадают? пропиливать: потеря компрессии и трата воздуха,заклеивать: не звучит выборка вообще...Старый Юпитер если покупать: наверняка аккорд поменянный.Покупать опасно. Раньше все аккорды были хорошие - было ОТК,ГОСПРИЁМКА...Я имею ввиду московскую экспериментальную фабрику.
> По мастерам:
> ...


Не надо вечно. Я вас пригласил в др тему - очень хочется Вам возразить. Многое из того, что Вы пишете - неправда.


----------



## qwark (4 Окт 2015)

А собственно,каким должен быть идеальный Юпитер? какие мастера у него должны быть?
 Кто из мастеров лучше всего по голосам, кто по механике?
Кто так себе.
А кто вообще никак, и брать Юпитер не стоит ни в коем случае


----------



## glory (4 Окт 2015)

А на вкус и цвет все-таки все фломастеры... Каждый Юпитер так или иначе находит своего хозяина, так что универсального рецепта - списка признаков я думаю ждать не надо... А верить ему тем более...


----------



## qwark (5 Окт 2015)

Нормально вы так уравняли всех - кто делает хорошие баяны и кто делает г, которое разлетается через год
У некоторых мастеров и производителей хорошая репутация, у некоторых- не очень.


----------



## MisterX (5 Окт 2015)

Вот и поди ж ты, узнай мастеров этих... А не лучше ли, если б фирма брала ответственность ПОЛНУЮ за всех своих мастеров? Почему я должен знать, если хочу хороший инструмент Платонова, Гульцева, братьев Васильевых, Чернова?... Гаврилин, Арапов делают замечательные аккорды. Но говорят: ты знаешь, у Гаврилина хорошая пиколка, а у Арапова отличный фагот получается. Почему Экстра-класса инструменты не с авторским аккордом, а СОБРАННЫЕ? Ходить за примерами недалече-Скляров, Семёнов, Липс собирали свои аккордики от разных наклёпщиков.


----------



## glory (5 Окт 2015)

Начнем с начала.. Что есть клеймо мастера - это его подпись в том что это (может и г.) делал именно он. Хотя говорят что кое-кто балуется доставая разные клейма из сейфа... 
А что должен делать покупатель? Он должен не смотреть на клеймо и не слушать того кто ездит ему по ушам. А слушать инструмент. Может тогда и не нужны будут инструкции, и кое-кто не будет баловаться клеймами.
Нет, ну конечно, если играть на баяне как глухарь во время токования... Тогда конечно нужен список мастеров...


----------



## MisterX (5 Окт 2015)

С какого начала? Я Вам про Фому. ПОЧЕМУ Я ДОЛЖЕН ЗНАТЬ ВСЕХ МАСТЕРОВ? Почему Баринов может развести руками и сослаться на плохого мастера, что типа он предупреждал (пример из жизни) и не хочет, ну скажем так, отвечать по гарантии (!) за лажу.. ... Теперь о Ваших клеймах. У кого они были и сейчас есть? Малышев. Ну есть такой миф, что он де, за пузирёк давал клеймо. Легенда это или быль, мы с Вами уже точно не узнаем. Гусев был под номером, уважаемый. Арапов имеет клеймо совсем недавно, а ранее не клеймил свои аккорды. Гаврилин клеймит, нооо! - чтобы он кому то давал!&amp; да Вы что, уважаемый glory. Не развивайте этот миф про клейма, не вводите вы наш народ в замешательство. Мы и так все уже напуганы леваками


----------



## glory (5 Окт 2015)

MisterX (05.10.2015, 19:14) писал:


> ПОЧЕМУ Я ДОЛЖЕН ЗНАТЬ ВСЕХ МАСТЕРОВ?


А я Вам про Ерему! Я и говорю что Вы их и не должны знать, а выбирать тот инструмент который Вам подходит! Не глядя на клейма!


----------



## MisterX (5 Окт 2015)

Опять 25. Хорошо. Если Вы считаете, что полно Юпитеров с клеймом. Точно - на них 0000 внимания. Надеемся только на свой слух


----------



## glory (5 Окт 2015)

Я не считаю что полно Юпитеров с клеймом. Хотя я помню свой Юпитер  под номером 1217 с аккордом Киселева ещё Экспериментальной фабрики им. Советской армии. Но не это главное.
Я считаю что уважающий себя музыкант в состоянии не по фамилии мастера определиться что ему нужно от инструмента и определить - тот это инструмент или нет. Без езды по ушам и справки о родословной. 
А летят любые...


----------



## MisterX (5 Окт 2015)

Во-первых, номер инструмента и клеймо - разные вещи. Вам ли как мастеру это не знать! У Киселёва были классные аккорды, хорошо, что напомнили. Клейма, кстати тоже не было, как и Гусева, на планочке был выбит номер и всё. Вот вы и подошли и согласились со мной, что 
ЗНАТЬ ВСЕХ МАСТЕРОВ не нужно. Имена и телефоны их пригодятся, когда ты будешь ремонтировать))


----------



## glory (5 Окт 2015)

Маэстро, опять пора пить кофе...
 А я Вам все это время толдычу о чем?
Инструмент нужно выбирать общаясь с НИМ. А Баринов, Гусаров, Авралев, все мастера скопом - это уже вторично. Не умеешь общаться - пригласи того кто умеет. Некого - значит имеешь возможность набить лично свои шишки...
P.s. Номер инструмента - действительно не важно, просто как пример, что помню...


----------



## MisterX (5 Окт 2015)

Простите, glori, к слову сказать - все они -баринов-гусаров -Авралёв - они ведь не мастера!... Они руководители фирм. И вот С НИХ ТО и нужно требовать. Если я не прав-возразите. А кто у них работает - мне лично по барабану


----------



## glory (5 Окт 2015)

А согласен...
А выбирать в идеале всегда надо как минимум с двух, а лучше - трёх - четырёх инструментов...


----------



## qwark (5 Окт 2015)

На самом деле,на вторичном рынке очень трудно найти инструмент, в котором будешь уверен на все 100.Что его не стащили у кого то 10 лет назад, что его не продают в 3 раза дороже его цены, что у него хорошая механика и честные голоса от определенного мастера


----------



## glory (5 Окт 2015)

Ну хорошо, 10 лет не трогаем - это не наше дело, не об этом разговор..
В 3 раза дороже - закон рынка, любая вещь стоит столько, сколько за неё согласны платить..
Хорошая механика - ну, как правило, косяки механики вылазят в первые 1-2-3 года. Далее Юпитер по механике, любой, достаточно надежен...
Честные голоса от определённого мастера - ну, это мы уже оговаривали...


----------



## MisterX (6 Окт 2015)

glory писал:
 косяки механики вылазят в первые 1-2-3 года. Далее Юпитер по механике, любой, достаточно надежен...Ещё как надёжен! А мне казалось наоборот-первые годы как то приходится мирится с этой механикой-вялость, подъём, отскок. И когда новая особенно! А далее играешь потому как попривык маленько. Далее ты время от времени открываешь сеточку-то регистровая не доключает, то клапаночек запоёт, то в левой конвертор забарахлит, то на выборке что то западает.  А после, не буду говорить какой срок, у всех по-разному, ослабляются пружины, вытаскиваются оси-подход к мусорному баку, и туда всё начисто, вместе с клапанами и пружинами. Но в этом тоже своя прелесть есть, мастерам халтура будет...


----------



## qwark (6 Окт 2015)

Какие топовые баяны, помимо Юпитера, есть на рынке?
Почему на дорогих  баянах до сих пор не ставят серийный номер? 
Продается полно баянов, и поди узнай, какая у каждого предыстория.
Без паспорта покупать унезнакомого продавца просто-напросто страшно.


----------



## glory (6 Окт 2015)

А что паспорт сделать намного сложнее чем баян?
Вот номер и полная родословная на оф. сайте фирмы - это да...
Но кто это будет делать, если это не выгодно самой фирме по куче причин..


----------



## ze_go (6 Окт 2015)

MisterX (06.10.2015, 10:17) писал:


> А мне казалось наоборот-первые годы как то приходится мирится с этой механикой-вялость, подъём, отскок. И когда новая особенно! А далее играешь потому как попривык маленько. Далее ты время от времени открываешь сеточку-то регистровая не доключает, то клапаночек запоёт, то в левой конвертор забарахлит, то на выборке что то западает. А после, не буду говорить какой срок, у всех по-разному, ослабляются пружины


прошу прощения, а с итальянцами не так-же? 
разве только регистровая и правая в целом у серийных итальянцев постабильнее, чем у серийного "Юпитера"
а на счёт "именных" "Юпитеровских" механик (Васильев, Костомётов, Кашинцев), то даже итальянцы признали их качество...


----------



## MisterX (6 Окт 2015)

Пардонте-с. А вот не также. Левая итальянская она ведь придумана по другому. Поговорили об аккордах, решили, что ПОКУПАТЕЛЮ ПО БАРАБАНУ МАСТЕР. Пусть производитель отвечает за мастеров. С него надо требовать качество! Теперь вот речь зашла об именных механиках. Ай да песня хороша, начинай сначала... Итальянцы признали... Да никто там никого не признаёт, ребята, вы что! Там все друг другу конкуренты, съездите в Кастельфидардо на конкурс. Послушайте, кто и что и как они говорят... У нас тоже, кстати)) Паспорт нужен, конечно и самое главное, номер инструмента. Ставить его можно по-разному, пусть производитель думает, как отличить свой инструмент. Итальянцы тоже ставят(бумаг не дают) но чётко отличают, был свидетелем


----------



## hondaaccord (6 Окт 2015)

glory, qwark - что 30-40 лет назад, что сейчас - цена за хороший инструмент высока. 
Справедливо, что покупка инструмента должна контролироваться и документом в том числе (помимо оттиска мастера на голосах и серииного штампа на корпусе).  "Гармошечный" рынок непрозрачно серый, таким он был в "Совке", таким остаётся и в современной России!
Сколько инструментов ввезено "кафедральной перхотью" (профессурой) продано и перепродано, а сколько их сделано и продано налево внутри страны - одному Богу известно! И всё в обход фискальных органов. Я разговаривал, давно, с одним из "погонных" - он мне: - "мы знаем, это наша недоработка, но и масштаб (оборот) мелковат, а возни много"...
Частично в этом виноваты мы, потребители, именно мы идём на эти сделки и потом гордимся этим.
Что касается выбора марки и производителя, уместна цитата с публикации одного аккордеониста:. ..-"ситуация до боли в сердце напоминает наш автопром. Нет денег – любим родное, есть деньги – иноземное".
Но в любом случае: -"...опыт, сын ошибок трудных..." - поэтому, нужно дорасти до понимания что покупать!


----------



## MisterX (6 Окт 2015)

Правильно. Hondaaccord. Вот и Вы помогаете нам дорасти, спасибо. Будем считать, что мы научились отличать б/ушные Юпитеры и маленько поговорили о новых.


----------



## glory (6 Окт 2015)

Ну хорошо, вырисовались приблизительно все требования к  выбору инструмента, от клейма до паспорта с родословной, от глав фирм с подчиненными им мастерами до фискальных органов...
И ЧТО?
Чего сотрясать воздух рассказывая друг другу как это должно быть? А толку?
Обьявить байкот серым инструментам? Или покупать  только итальянцев? А может вообще ну её эту музыку, раз так сложно...
Правда смешно?...


----------



## MisterX (6 Окт 2015)

Нет, ребята. Это я точно знаю - ВСЁ ПРИХОДЯЩЕ, А МУЗЫКА ВЕЧНА !


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (6 Окт 2015)

Интересно пишете, рассуждаете, местами очень полезно и поучительно. Только не могли бы вы сделать одолжение и исправить, как бы это сказать помягче, чтобы, Б-же упаси, никого не обидеть, некоторые, скажем так, неточности? Ну, что это такое, "байкот", "ПРИХОДЯЩЕ"? Надо "бойкот", и "ПРЕХОДЯЩЕ". Про знаки препинания я лучше промолчу. 
Кстати, насчет "публикации одного аккордеониста": где здесь логика? "Нет денег – любим родное". Родное что? Бесплатное? Ну, раз денег нет...


----------



## glory (6 Окт 2015)

GrigoryFainshtein (06.10.2015, 19:36) писал:


> Ну, что это такое, "байкот",


Знаю, знаю уважаемый... Но притензии не ко мне, а к андроиду. Пишу с телефона и потому местами не успеваю исправлять. А андроид местами правописание мало празднует и исправляет наоборот или добавляет буквы.. Но замечание принято - исправляю.  А твердого знака вообще нет... Поэтому, скажем, "РАЗЬЕДИНЯЕТ" - могу написать только так...
Ну, а в защиту ПРИХОДЯЩЕ - я понял что это цитата из фильма, а в фильме именно так...


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (6 Окт 2015)

Спасибо. Ну, раз это не к Вам, а к андроиду, тогда не мог бы уважаемый андроид еще и слово "притензии" исправить на "претензии"? То, что Вы пишете с телефона, это, конечно, сильно меняет дело и снимает с Вас лично всякие подозрения и обвинения. 
Остаётся выяснить, кто же производил такой безграмотный андроид. Кстати, небольшая подсказка: в отсутствие твердого знака можете использовать апостроф. Примерно так: "РАЗ'ЕДИНЯЕТ". 
Ну, а в защиту ПРеХОДЯЩЕ. Вы, конечно, будете смеяться, но я знаю, что это цитата из фильма, и даже знаю, что в фильме именно так. Только в фильме это произнесено, а не написано. Поэтому утверждать, что в фильме "ПРИХОДЯЩЕ", Вы не можете. 
"ПРИХОДЯЩЕ" от слова приходит. "ПРеХОДЯЩЕ" от слова проходит. Так как, по-Вашему, имеет смысл: "все приходит, а музыка вечна"? Или "все проходит, а музыка вечна"?


----------



## glory (6 Окт 2015)

Принято. Я надеюсь с этим все? Фалехов гендекасиллаб рассматривать не будем? (цитата тоже, пишу с восприятия на слух, могут быть ошибки... Но надеюсь Вы меня поправите..)
P.s. Все таки проверил и поправил.. А личный цензор - это круто... У Вас и другие таланты есть?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (6 Окт 2015)

Ну, если бы Вы писали стихами, используя сложный пятистопный метр, состоящий из четырёх хореев и одного дактиля, занимающего второе место, тогда мы, наверно, могли бы и рассмотреть фалеков гендекасиллаб. Но Вы пишете прозой. Поэтому, пока, все.


----------



## glory (6 Окт 2015)

Да,  античная метрика требует в фалеховом гендекасиллабе большой постоянной цезуры после арсиса третьей стопы...
А что Вы делаете здесь? Вы все вымерли давным-давно...(это тоже цитата...)


----------



## qwark (8 Окт 2015)

На авито полно Юпитеров до 300 тыс.
Даже до 200.
Ни год ни мастера не подписаны.
Это вообще Юпитеры?


----------



## fonare (8 Окт 2015)

qwark писал:


> На авито полно Юпитеров до 300 тыс.
> Даже до 200.
> Ни год ни мастера не подписаны.
> Это вообще Юпитеры?


Там много инструментов Гусаровской фабрики.


----------



## qwark (9 Окт 2015)

При таких ценах, на дорогих баянах до сих пор не ставят серийный номер.Это несерьезно и легкомысленно-безответственно 
Он должен быть на корпусе и на планках.


----------



## MisterX (9 Окт 2015)

Да ставят. Просто он внутри, поищите-найдёте


----------



## qwark (9 Окт 2015)

нужно создание базы номеров, что бы при покупке дорогого баяна можно было узнать его историю - год производства,мастеров, покупателя
а так, где гарантия , что инструмент который вы купили без документов, имеет "чистую" предысторию?


----------



## vev (9 Окт 2015)

qwark писал:


> нужно создание базы номеров, что бы при покупке дорогого баяна можно было узнать его историю - год производства,мастеров, покупателя
> а так, где гарантия , что инструмент который вы купили без документов, имеет "чистую" предысторию?


Ну вот есть у вас VIN на машину и что?... Что Вы РЕАЛЬНО можете узнать? Кто будет хранить эту информацию? Кто будет ее обновлять? Кто из владельцев "дорогих" инструментов будет заморачиваться с пересылкой своих данных при перепродаже? 

Да и не совсем в номере дело. Кустарный инструмент может быть в разы интереснее и надежнее и не иметь номер. Что Вы при этом предпочтете? Номер или звук?


----------



## qwark (9 Окт 2015)

А причем VIN? Уже давно все струнные,духовые и фортепиано премиум класса имеют свои личные номера.vev (09.10.2015, 15:53) писал:


> Да и не совсем в номере дело. Кустарный инструмент может быть в разы интереснее и надежнее и не иметь номер. Что Вы при этом предпочтете? Номер или звук?


  Каким бы красивым не был звук, где гарантия что он не краденный, если нет документов и номеров? Если только покупаешь напрямую у мастера.
И то, могут попросить предьявить документы на инструмент.Например, в аэропорту.И что делать в такой ситуации.


----------



## askurpela (11 Окт 2015)

http://www.goldaccordion.com/board/bajans/converter-bajan/194-yupiter.html
Вот тут, например, ТУЛА 401 после пластики?


----------



## fonare (11 Окт 2015)

askurpela писал:


> http://www.goldaccordion.com/board/bajans/converter-bajan/194-yupiter.html
> Вот тут, например, ТУЛА 401 после пластики?


Какое-то странное крепление меха. Эмблема стоит Гусаровская, но очень похоже на какую-то переделку.


----------



## MisterX (12 Окт 2015)

Даёшь VIN на инструмент! И пусть там же пишут его качество.


----------



## okochim (12 Окт 2015)

MisterX писал:


> "У Киселёва были классные аккорды, хорошо, что напомнили. Клейма, кстати тоже не было"      Na schet vseh akkordov Kiseleva ne znaju, no u menja byl Jupiter 76 goda i na akkorde bylo klejmo.


----------



## MisterX (12 Окт 2015)

Ооооо, интересно. Ведь в советские времена мало кому давали именные. Неужели выбито было Киселёв?  Мне попался аккорд кусковой (?) (недоклёпанный!!)), где стояло клеймо Малышева. Хотите, могу продать?


----------



## okochim (12 Окт 2015)

MisterX писал:


> Ооооо, интересно. Ведь в советские времена мало кому давали именные. Неужели выбито было Киселёв?


Da, byla naklepana familija na kazhdoj planke. I bajan ne kustarnyj, pronumerovany i korpus i dazhe na rezonakorah byli nomera. Akkord byl dejstvitelno Kiseleva, derzhal v rukah krome svoego eshe 2 "Kiselevskih" Jupitera i vse kak odin.


----------



## MisterX (12 Окт 2015)

Супер! А куда дели такое чудо? Хоть бы краешком глаза посмотреть!... Проникнуться


----------



## qwark (13 Окт 2015)

Предположим, такая ситуация.В аэропорту таможенник требует документ на инструмент.
А как известно, документов к большинству дорогих концертных баянов нет.
Что делать в такой ситуации?Как даказать что это ваш инструмент,что вы его не стащили?


----------



## vev (13 Окт 2015)

Цитата:


> qwark () писал:Предположим, такая ситуация.В аэропорту таможенник требует документ на инструмент.
> А как известно, документов к большинству дорогих концертных баянов нет.
> Что делать в такой ситуации?Как даказать что это ваш инструмент,что вы его не стащили?


Таможенников интересует только то, что с заводской биркой и только на ввозе. Ежели Вы везете нечто, далеко не новое, то это относится к вашим личным вещам и ни о какой таможне речи не идет. В худшем случае, если Вам неймется, заполняйте вывозную декларацию в красном коридоре и тем же коридорчиком въезжаете обратно.

А стащили Вы его или нет, это таможеннику фиолетово. Заплатил в казну или в карман и вози себе на здоровье.


----------



## qwark (13 Окт 2015)

У меня,инструмент с паспортом.Без паспорта покупку даже не рассматриваю.Имею в виду,покупка дорогих мастеровых инструментов.На худой конец,расписка


----------



## hondaaccord (13 Окт 2015)

qwark - согласен. Но конец, действительно "худой". 
В расписке от посредника, скорей всего, будет факт предоставления Вам инструмента и, как максимум, гарантия ремонта не механических повреждений на определённый период, оговоренный производителем.
А сколько Вы отдали денег, скорей всего отображено не будет...


----------



## qwark (18 Окт 2015)

Не понял, а зачем там цена?


----------

